
Google Employees Confess The Worst Things About Working At Google - TheLegace
http://www.businessinsider.com/google-employees-confess-the-worst-things-about-working-at-google-2013-11
======
vacri
_Google may understand engineering, but not design [...list of half-baked
products]_

Apple is lauded as the king of design, yet it also has a string of product
failures, so it's not like having failures mean you're not good at design.
Most of the rest of the list is simply the result of working at BigCo. An
individual has trouble making their mark? When your employees number in the
five figures, that's hardly surprising.

I guess it's still true of what the headline promises - that these are things
that people don't like about working there, but I was hoping for a few more
google-specific items.

------
pla3rhat3r
I was a contractor at Google years ago and hated it. In fact, it was the worst
job I've ever had in tech. The Employees there are rude and very arrogant.
Mediocre Management? That is an understatement. These people had no clue what
they were doing.

I can also speak to the crammed cubicles. It's the only place I've ever
installed 3-way Cat5 splitters. Ironic.

